# Round Engine Fan



## auggie56 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi every body ! 
I have been into warbirds ever since I can remember.
Robert Johnson the AAF P47 Ace is my favorite read.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice.Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello!


----------



## Bf109_g (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello, welcome from down under..


----------



## DOUGRD (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome to the best spot on the WWW


----------



## Heinz (Aug 2, 2007)

hey there, welcome to the site.


----------



## Maharg (Aug 3, 2007)

G'day auggie, welcome.


----------

